# Now Recruiting Advisors & Moderators!



## Monica (Mar 11, 2015)

Do you love Specktra like we do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  If you already join us for our stalking parties, regularly post about your highlighter addiction, and have made this place your home, we want you as part of our growing staff. We are in need of new advisors and moderators, will you take a moment to apply?

  The role of an advisor will not change what you already love to do: post and chat! 

An Advisor is basically a "super user" you will not have any additional responsibilities to the forum, but you will have a title and status of Advisor and some upgraded account privileges. Becoming an Advisor means that you continue doing what you currently do:


Reply to topics that interest you 	
Welcome new members 	
Create threads to promote discussion 	
Help members reduce duplicate topics by providing links to relevant FAQ's (etc) on the forum 	
Report any posts that need to be moved or violate forum guidelines 
 

  We regularly promote our advisors to moderators when the need to replenish our ranks arises. As a mod you will have a few more responsibilities but will be rewarded with upgraded privileges and a leadership role within the site.
  Tasks include:


Assist with spam queue 	
Support Advisors 	
Maintain a positive environment (redirecting the conversation when topics become heated) 	
Enforcing guidelines when necessary 	
Supporting our vision of a welcoming and engaged community of beauty fanatics. 
 
  We invite our staff to add follow us on LinkedIn and add your experience with Specktra to your resume! If you're interested in applying please PM me (@Monica), and cc @Janice & @Dawn. Please include a little about yourself, your experience here at specktra, and tell us your best joke!


----------



## yaneth (Mar 21, 2015)

I love spectra :encore::eyelove:


----------



## franky19 (Mar 24, 2015)

I love spectra too


----------

